# Three's a Charm!



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I just returned from a Texas weekend visiting my mom & brother in Austin and didn't come home alone ...

I would like to introduce "Santa Monica" ~ Pebble's twin sister! :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

** gasp ** Just precious!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!!

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, my! Did your husband get kidnapped by space aliens? It was not too long ago when he was saying no to number 2. 

So how will you ever tell them apart?

She is beautiful!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Oh, my! Did your husband get kidnapped by space aliens? It was not too long ago when he was saying no to number 2.
> 
> So how will you ever tell them apart?
> 
> She is beautiful!


:jaw: Cheryl I thought the same thing.
:whoo: WOW!!! Congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness! They are TOO cute! Congratulations!!! 

Connie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gasp!!!! is right.... do tell! how did it happen? Congrats she is a beauty....Whaaaaaaa IWAP!!! (oh now you need to get another white one...Ha ha ha )


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:jaw: Major Congrats! WOW, IWAP too!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:jaw: Wow! Congratulations, Libby! We definitely want to know the story behind this...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Libby - you are crazy girl and that Santa Monica is a beauty. Boy are you going to have fun. And I agree - give us all the details or we're going to go wild making up stories.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How cute, they really are twins 

Okay- now I have to stop by Kathy's house to take Gracie off her hands! <BG>


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. She's adorable!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats. They are so cute together.
What fun with 3 Havies.
I also wonder how you'll tell them apart and I'd like to hear the story too!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I AGREE on THREE!!!!! ) I "too" have 3 havies and there is ususlly one taking a break while the other two are playing...they seem to know when to take turns!! I do wish I had three hands of my own sometimes...Have a great life with your cuties!! Trish


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable together....... "Double the Pleasure",
" Double the Fun" !
Can't wait to hear the story too.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm jealous! 

Suzy


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my! So precious! They are just adorable together!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I was presented with the possibility last Monday of adopting darling Monica, as the home she was placed in was not working out. So DH and I decided we had enough love in our home to offer her and what better home than with her twin sister! By Thursday night I knew I was flying to Texas to pick her up and bring her home to reunite her with her sister! She is a real doll! 

They both are very kissy babies and loving ~ Monica is more opinionated and Pebble is more my waggy tail sassy girl! All three sisters are getting along and playing super! DH has given Monica a new call name of "Piper" after one of the character sisters on the show "Charmed" filmed in San Francisco.

Yes, I wish I had a third hand ~ it is a challenge taking all three out on a leash to potty, but I'm getting the hang of it all. eace: Our nice grassy area in the backyard is up on the third tier so it is easier to take them to potty in a hurry in the front yard. 

DH is being a super Daddy and gives all three plenty of love ~ kisses & hugs and lots of playing!!! 

****Stay tuned to the adventures of the Charmed sisters ****


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Such a thrill!!!!

How mean of you to tease us with that news, those absolutely adorable pictures and NOT tell anything more!!! aaarrrgghhghhh!!!

I want more pictures!!!!!!!

TWINS hahaha! So brilliant!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Libby, congratulations! Piper is adorable. How wonderful that she found a forever loving family.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! What great and surprising news. I'm happy for you and your family, but most of all for Monica/Piper. She must be thrilled being right in the thick of things. Enjoy every minute with them.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Piper has bonded with me so well and if I leave the room and come back a few minutes later she runs right up to me and wants to be held ~ 

Pebble loves to give a thousand kisses!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. how come no one offers me a puppy opportunity?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:

What a QT!!!

Can't wait to meet her.....

So excited for you and DH

My turn for a puppy play date!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - no one offers you puppies because we know you'd soon be overrun with dogs. You silly girl!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> What a QT!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Catherine! Any time ~ we live so close and we are such good buddies! :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Congratulations! They really do look like twins! Do they have slightly different markings? How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! How adorable.
Congrats you brave, brave woman.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Libby! That is very exciting. Piper is a beauty just like Pebble! And seriously, how DO you tell them apart? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

:jaw: Wow! What a turnaround of your hubby.....
Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Missy - no one offers you puppies because we know you'd soon be overrun with dogs. You silly girl!


Oh Lisa, don't be silly, I would only accept the cute ones...oh...hmmm...maybe there would be a problem.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love surprises. How cute!! Congrats.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats! adorable twins! iwap


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, wow! They are identical twins, aren't they?? Congratulations on your new cutie pie...and I LOVE the name :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratultaions! I'm jealous!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG.....The picture of them is gorgeous. I can't image how wonderful they look in person!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Libby!!! They are so cute...please keep the pictures coming


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Libby! What exciting news! I had no idea you were considering a third. Piper is as adorable as her sister. I guess you use the pink bow to tell them apart? LOL! Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just toooo cute. Be sure to keep that bow in the hair or you may get them mixed up yourself. Or...you could send me one to keep from getting confused. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Libby, congratulations!!!

Do tell, we'd love to hear the whole story.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

We honestly weren't looking for a third ... but when we were presented with this temptation we knew in our hearts it was meant to be! :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Today the baby girls are 5 months old!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you planning on showing both Piper and Pebble?
I love Pipers name by the way!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's so wonderful!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 5 month birthday girls.  They look so much alike, I have no idea how you can tell them apart.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, dare I ask? Does this mean your husband is going to start showing with you too?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, they are both show potential and I plan on showing both, but on alternating days.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> So, dare I ask? Does this mean your husband is going to start showing with you too?


No, DH will be in the cheering section with Kohana! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my Libby - what fun - two to show at once. Heck, they look so much alike no one will know who you have which days. If you decided one would do better with a certain judge, you could switch and no one would be the wiser. Only kidding.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh my Libby - what fun - two to show at once. Heck, they look so much alike no one will know who you have which days. If you decided one would do better with a certain judge, you could switch and no one would be the wiser. Only kidding.


Hmmm... I didn't say I would be showing both of them MYSELF


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does one have a little white spot on her chest? I watched someone show 4 dogs this last weekend, Brooklyn was able to help a few days but I couldn't imagine.... I can barely remember all the things for one!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh in that first picture they look like a two-headed-hav....yes the on the left looks like it may have a bit of white on it's chest.. or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay Libby give it up - if it isn't you or your DH - then will that delightful son I've seen with you be showing her?


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I think someone caught both the Havanese Bug and the Showing Bug. Congrats on your new little girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Libby! You're sure going to HAV your hands full! They are beautiful, but really can you tell them apart??


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Does one have a little white spot on her chest? I watched someone show 4 dogs this last weekend, Brooklyn was able to help a few days but I couldn't imagine.... I can barely remember all the things for one!
> 
> Amanda


They both have almost the same white hairs in the same place - My breeder said Pipers (Monica) was in a diamond shape and Pebble's was more of a stripe when they we little puppies. They both have white on the bottom of all four feet too!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Congratulations Libby! You're sure going to HAV your hands full! They are beautiful, but really can you tell them apart??


They do have structural differences at this point ~ but who knows when they get older! Right now mom & dad can tell the twins apart!
eace:eace:

One has a higher set tail and a tiny bit taller. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Colinahavanese said:


> I think someone caught both the Havanese Bug and the Showing Bug. Congrats on your new little girl.


Thank you Kristine! I am happy to get Piper and give her TLC that she so deserves ~ her seven weeks since the girls first departed in Texas sure took a toll on Piper.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw them both today and they are even cuter in person. But unless you are holding them, you cannot tell them apart. Somebody suggested today that one should receive a pedicure with perhaps red polish. I think I agree.:biggrin1:

They are the cutest little girls.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I agree that they extra cute in person - and I love the idea of the pedicure with red nail polish. Libby you done good girl!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes,they are *ADORABLE!!!!!!*:whoo:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Libby - They are both precious! I'm glad Piper came to live with your family!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes, those little girls are so darn cute! I actually can tell them apart, but it took awhile. They're both just precious.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl, Lisa, Sally, Debby & Jeanne,

Thank you so much for the nice compliments on my baby girls! I am so happy we have them both and I already adore Piper as much as I do with Pebble ~ and love them so much ~ all three!!! Piper knows she is home and is such a happy little girl! 

Lisa your girls were so darling taking care of my girls! (Lauren is holding Piper) They sure are precious and you must be so proud of them! 

Tonight I took out each one of the girls separately to work on show training ~ they both did very well. I wonder if it is okay to paint one of the girl's nails red and have her show that way ~ LOL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW, that is a great picture.....everyone is beautiful and they all match with black hair!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! Cute little girls holding cute little puppies! You can't get much sweeter then that! Both the girls and pups are adorable!


----------

